# humming noise sounds like road noise from front



## kris2487 (Jun 21, 2008)

hey all. a few months ago i started to hear a sound from the front of the car that sounded like loud road noise. a friend of mine w/ an 05 altima said she had a noise and had to have her bearings replaced. i took my car to nissan and no bearing problem. i have now bought new tires because i thought it was road noise and it was time for new tires. i had 50k on them. evidentally that was not the problem. i still have the noise. it kinda feels rough in the gas peddle when im drivng too. any ideas?


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

are your cv boots intact? no rips/tears?


----------



## XxPLaYa79xX (Jul 14, 2008)

kris2487 said:


> hey all. a few months ago i started to hear a sound from the front of the car that sounded like loud road noise. a friend of mine w/ an 05 altima said she had a noise and had to have her bearings replaced. i took my car to nissan and no bearing problem. i have now bought new tires because i thought it was road noise and it was time for new tires. i had 50k on them. evidentally that was not the problem. i still have the noise. it kinda feels rough in the gas peddle when im drivng too. any ideas?


wow.... i had searched for this thread for months... I was begining to think that I was the only one with this problem. I had owned the car for almost a year with absolutly no problem (2002 altima 3.5 se). 
I was driving from new york to florida on I-95 doing about 80-90 mph. All of a sudden it felt like the front left tire started rubbing on something and the car shifted left. now there was no cracks, bumps or other imperfection in the pavement. i slowed down and found the noise went away under 75 mph. fearing that the wheel was going to fall off I stopped at a nissan dealer in New Jersey. I was thinking it was a bearing that went bad....as I had a similar, but not so scary noise in a mitsubishi galant and it was the hub bearing. dealer said that it was a bad shock absorber, replaced both front shocks and sent me on my way.
well it wasnt long until i heard the noise again...again 80-85 mph. noise wasn't as bad.. didnt last as long...and car didn't shift position on road. so i decided i was going to get back to florida and deal with the local dealership. i just kept my speed under 75. dealer in florida said that all 4 tires were out of round and not balanced... tires were only 2 months old. they rebalanced tires and now i have found still have same problem but now with speeds over 100 mph.


----------



## ATLsl (Jun 17, 2008)

I bought my car used and it has noise in the front passenger side wheel. I thought that it was a bad wreckage repair, but I guess it's a problem that others are experiencing. Has anybody gotten this fixed? I'm curious to know what is causing it. I replaced the tires, balanced, wheel alignment... nothing seems to be helping


----------



## goodstuff (Jul 11, 2012)

*Noise*

I have a noise coming from the driver's side wheel. It sounds like a quiet roaring noise and I can especially hear it when I'm slowing down the car and coming to a halt.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## julrichh (Jul 3, 2009)

*Front Axle humming while driving*

2010 Altima 40k, front axle started humming while driving, thought it was tire noise. At 45k I replaced all four tires still have the humming noise coming from the front axle while driving. Should I repack front bearings? Grease axles? Any solutions from the forum would help. Thx. Joe


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You can't grease the bearings;they are sealed. If the noise increases/decreases with speed and tires have been eliminated as a cause, it's likely a bad wheel bearing.


----------



## Kevin1975 (Aug 23, 2015)

I am also having this issue as well, but only when i am turning to the right and never to the left, any ideas?


----------

